#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  What do you know about FOSSASIA

## Dhiya

FOSSASIA developing hardware and an open source software to improve people's live. They are giving more solutions for us. Do you know about thr solutions?

----------

